# Has anyone tried Purizon dog food?



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Purizon Adult Fish | Free P&P on orders £25+ at zooplus!

The chicken and fish doesn't seem to have as good ingrediants as the fish one. I am thinking of giving this a go as the price isn't too bad and 2 KG would last Millie a good few months without taking over the utility room.

Millie also likes fish and its conveniantly on a pet supplies website so I can order other bits for my other pets too which will work out cheaper. I would probably easily achieve the free delivery price ^^'


----------



## Sillypeach (Oct 9, 2013)

It's a zooplus 'own brand' version of Orijen. I haven't tried it, but I've heard from people who have and opinions are mixed. Some people say it smells like cigarette ash? Have you used zooplus 'own brand' products before? They make lukullus and Rocco. If you like them, and think they are good products purizon might be worth a try.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Ciggerett ash ? O.0 thats a bit worrying!
I havent ever used to Amazon I was looking at Lullukalus the wet doesn't look too bad.

I did read a review on google when I searched for it and one came up saying it was like poor mans Orijen.

The alternative was Acana Willd Prarie 
Acana Wild Prairie Dry Dog Food: Great selection at zooplus
Its a little more pricey but the ingrediants look better and you get a bit extra.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I got a sample of both, and the fish one looked & smelt burnt. It was probably fine, but I wasn't risking it & chucked it in the bin


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I frequently use purizon as treats for my dogs and they love it 

Not noticed an ash smell although it is verydark in colour but that is true of many fish based foods 

The ingredients are better than Acana in my opinion


Have you considered Millies Wolfheart?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

babycham2002 said:


> I frequently use purizon as treats for my dogs and they love it
> 
> Not noticed an ash smell although it is verydark in colour but that is true of many fish based foods
> 
> ...


Really good one which Millie goes nuts for she currenly has the riverside mix but isn't bothered by changes to dry food. She has a choice of Riverside mix and burgess and I prefer the riverside because of the size of the kibble.

however it is on another website and it would be really handy to be able to order all my pet supplies from a website which stocks all like zooplus or Monsterpets which has more choice in chicken and small pet supplies but also a good dog food section.

Though Millies wolfheart does have a really treat selection too ^^'


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Prowl said:


> Really good one which Millie goes nuts for she currenly has the riverside mix but isn't bothered by changes to dry food. She has a choice of Riverside mix and burgess and I prefer the riverside because of the size of the kibble.
> 
> however it is on another website and it would be really handy to be able to order all my pet supplies from a website which stocks all like zooplus or Monsterpets which has more choice in chicken and small pet supplies but also a good dog food section.
> 
> Though Millies wolfheart does have a really treat selection too ^^'


I do like zooplus


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

babycham2002 said:


> I do like zooplus


Doesn't offer a lot for my other pets though :<

The dog food section is impresive very imformative which is why I like nosing around on their


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Prowl said:


> Doesn't offer a lot for my other pets though :<
> 
> The dog food section is impresive very imformative which is why I like nosing around on their


Ooo what other pets do you have?

Only having dogs up until last weekend I have never really looked at the other sections


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

babycham2002 said:


> Ooo what other pets do you have?
> 
> Only having dogs up until last weekend I have never really looked at the other sections


6 chickens and a hamster ^^

chickens - 
Sonia- 6
Norma-4
Betty- 10
Blondie - 10
Miranda - Bought earlier this year Maran cross
Stevie - Black Rock also bought this year bottom of the pecking order but not the smallest! ^^'

Smaller breeds of chicken tend to be less hassle then the larger ones i'm getting bantams in the future they have all just been treated to garvo layers pellets

Wollace the hamster has just turned 1 year


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I brought a few of their trial bags when they first launched it and the boys liked it - but that's not really saying much, there isn't really anything that they don't like  The fish kibble was very dark in colour but I didn't notice any unusual smell.

Most of the dogs treats come from ZP, and the cat food - but I prefer VetUK for hamster supplies.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Prowl said:


> 6 chickens and a hamster ^^
> 
> chickens -
> Sonia- 6
> ...


awww I would love chickens  
Love their names


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Holly has it. Although at the minute she is eating Millie's and I think her coat looks better on this. When I did my last order the Chicken and fish one was out of stock, and Holly like this one best. I only get the little bags of it. I have not noticed any smell from it, it is dark but a lot of fish dry foods are.

So I might be sticking to Millie's. I hope I can always get the sample bags from them though. I don't have anywhere safe to put a big bag of dry food. I will if I move at the start of the year. Will see how Holly goes, she may go off it yet. She often likes a food for a while and then goes of it.

So you can always buy a few little bags and see what your dog makes of Purizon first.


----------



## Bexx (Oct 26, 2013)

Late reply but my Sonny has this, we ashamedly used to feed him supermarket food but when we thought he had an allergy and we wanted to switch his food I decided to start buying proper food. Did lots of research and decided on purizon fish flavour. It lasts a few months and it's a very reasonable price and he's had no problems with it either


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I got mine this for treats, and I will getting some more with my next order... along with a few other random ones to give a try  Although, it is the chicken and fish I have so next time I will be getting both.


----------

